# Canada is the next international basketball powerhouse



## zgall1 (Jul 1, 2015)

What do you guys think? Is there merit to this argument?

www.the10and3.com/canada-is-the-next-international-basketball-powerhouse-00013/


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

They certainly do have a good generation of talent coming to fruition right now. It'll be interesting to see if Canada's able to maintain this level of talent output or if it's a one-off.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Let me guess... I have to follow the link to see the argument...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Team of Australia will defeat Canada.

Bogut, Irving, Patty Mills, Delly, Exum, ......

Australia does not have enough rings though.


http://www.foxsports.com.au/more-sp...01415-nba-season/story-e6frf3f3-1227099645760


----------

